# Kubota B6000-4/wd



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just basically bought me a Kubota B6000-4/wd. Has a bucket loader on it. I paid $2000. But I don't want to look like a dumbbutt when I go there. Does anyone have the diagram for the gears? What place for what gear? Thanks!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure that machine is older than me! Do you know what year it is? As far as I know the 6000's were made in the mid 70's up to around the early 80's . I don't know too much about the older kubotas but if it is all there and works . It sounds like a good buy!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya its all there. The guy estimated that it is in the 70's. It is a 3 cylinder diesel. Runs good. Needs a squirt of either to get it fired because the glow plug is bad. 3 point hitch works. the four wheel drive works but makes a clunking noise. But once u take it out of 4/wd it doesnt do it so. I mean I think I got a deal.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Picked it up. Runs excellent. Here is a pic of it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you got a great deall.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

That is a good looking little machine! I agree you got a good deal. With a little work I am sure you could easily fix those little problems. Again thats a good looking machine good luck with it!!!


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice lil tractor! You be able to find lots of uses for that thing - I'm sure it'll pay itself off preetty quickly


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it already gave me and a few others a good laugh. I let my dad use it quick. And I guess the rock was too big LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh just put some ballast on the rearwesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

flairlandscape;417052 said:


> Ahh just put some ballast on the rearwesport


I am looking can't find anything. My neighbor down the street has the same one as me but his has a plow and his is a b6000e. he has wheel weights. He never uses the things so I am going to ask him if he wants to sell them to me .


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

A backhoe makes some good ballast


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya but I dont feel like spending like $2,500 on one right now. Does anyone know of anyone or is selling one for a b6000 diesel?


----------

